# Covadis 2004 Full للمهندسين والطبوغرافيين



## elgaid59 (26 يوليو 2007)

:55: الى المهندسين اقدم لكم روابط البرنامج النادر كوفاديس2004 COVADIS .

البرنامج خاص بالطبوغرافيفا TOPOGRAPHIE والصرف الصحي 

البرنامج بالفرنسية يعمل تحت بيئة AUTOCAD 2004 فرنسي( FRANCAIS).

الروابط:

البرنامج:

الجزء الاول

http://www.zshare.net/download/2728824e9465d3/

الجزء الثاني

http://www.zshare.net/download/2729553f0921fe/

سيطلب منك برنامج التنصيب ملف موجود في A او C و D 

قم بتنزيل الملف من الرابط التالي:

http://www.zshare.net/download/2729762e9268b4/

بعد فك الضغط عن الملف قم بنسخ الملف الموجود بالداخل والصقه في C 

اثناء التنصيب ضع علامة صح امام في المربع C.

شرح عمل البرنامج:

توجد عدة مراجع للبرنامج...سادرجها فيما بعد ان كان ضروريا.

اتمنى ان تكون الفائدة عامة لجميع المهندسين.

الروابط منقولة.........

يشترط ان يكون الاوتوكاد بسريال اصلي

وبالسريال التالي : N de serie M: 700-51317902 

الكراك المرفق مع البرنامج خاص بالنسخ التاية autocad 2000-autocad 2002-autocad 2000i 

ام الكراك الخاص ب AUTOCAD 2004 ساضعه فيما بعد.....

ملف الكراك 

CRACK COVADIS 2004

http://www.zshare.net/download/284551519d6b37/


----------



## engramy (1 أغسطس 2007)

هل توجد نسخة باللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## litimnas (1 أغسطس 2007)

*خاص ببرنامج covadis*

اشكر الاخ elgaid59 على الروابط واضيف روابط لكتابين لتعليم البرنامج سبق لي تنزيلهما عن طريق emule ووجدت روابط للتنزيل المباشر انقلهما لكم عن موقع www.bramjnet.com

الكتاب الأول (http://www.zshare.net/download/2721244b5cc773/)
الكتاب الثاني (http://www.zshare.net/download/27209342da9197/)
كلمة فك الضغط هي:www.bramjnet.com


----------



## elgaid59 (2 أغسطس 2007)

لم ابحث عن النسخة الانجليزية...

اذا وجدتها ساضع الرابط في المنتدى...


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر وما قصرت


----------



## elgaid59 (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## litimnas (10 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب مهم لبرنامج covadis ادعو لنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/20048071/1badad76/COVADIS_et_la_3me_DIMENSION0.html?s=1


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه لكتب القيمه


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aleemzaid (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wa319747 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

هل توجد نسخة انجليزية


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي لو تكرمت وأرسلت الي الكتب على البريد
[email protected]


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هوممط (25 يناير 2008)

يامعشر المهندسين
الا تخجلون من أنفسكم عندما تدكرون الله ورسوله وأنتم تسرقون جهود الناس، ان هده البرامج انتجها أناس اشتغلو لسنوات في تطوير وتحسين البرامج وكل مهندس يحترم نفسه ملزم بشراء البرنامج من أصحابه والا فتلك سرقة لا تختلف عن وضع اليد في جيوب الناس
اتقوا الله واعملوا صالحا


----------



## ثعلب الملاعب (26 يناير 2008)

و الله مشكورين كلكم على هذه الروابط


----------



## elgaid59 (30 يناير 2008)

صحيح ما تقول يا .........على فكرة غير الاسم فخير الاسماء ما عبد وحمد....نرجع الى الموضوع 

ان طلب العلم والمعرفة اعمى بصيرتنا وهذا كل ما في الامر لسنا متطفلين ولسنا كما قلت.

نقبل النصيحة........ ونطلب منك ان تقدم لنا برنامجا ولو صغيرا من انتاجك خالصا لوجه الله 

كي لا نتطفل ولا نسرق جهد الاخرين بدل ان تجلس امام الجهاز وتقول لهذا كذا ولذاك لاتفعل كذا.

اقبل النصيحة كما قبلناها منك دون رد.

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## aziz186 (23 أبريل 2009)

llmlml llml nnbn bnbn ,n,n,


----------



## aymentopo (22 مايو 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل لو تكرمت وبعثت لعلى هذا email [email protected] covadis 2004+crack


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## bibich (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

